# Surprise with unhappy outcome



## embkm (Nov 4, 2009)

This morning, I went out to feed the rabbits and found a very sad sight.  5 dead baby bunnies on the floor of the cage.  The guy I got them from said they were girls when I got them at 6 weeks old.  Needless to say, after a little research on the internet... yep Blizzard is a boy.

How soon can a rabbit get pregnant again?  If Brownie had the babies last night or early this morning, could Blizzard have gotten her pregnant again before I went out today?  Should I prepare a nest box in a few weeks? Or do they need more time?


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Nov 5, 2009)

Unfortunately they can get pregnant right after birth as rabbits are "induced ovulators" meaning the presence of semen in the reproductive tract stimulates ovulation. 
 Mark your calendar 31 days from yesterday, and a few days before give her a nestbox or even earlier if she looks really "nesty" (running around with huge moutfuls of hay).

 I'm sorry hun.


----------

